# Thermal Imaging



## thumper523 (Jun 19, 2017)

Got one of these for my Smart Phone.
Looks like it will be handy to have when hog hunting the thickets.
http://www.thermal.com/products/compact/


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 19, 2017)

A friend had one. I tried it around the house but wasn't very impressed. It would be interesting to try in the woods.

There is a similar product from ?Torre spines?something? An actual sight That has the same footprint as a  red dot sight. It looks interesting, but I'd like to have a way to try it before committing a couple/few hundred. I'd be concerned about the performance at any kind of distance.


----------



## thumper523 (Jun 19, 2017)

georgia_home said:


> A friend had one. I tried it around the house but wasn't very impressed. It would be interesting to try in the woods.
> 
> There is a similar product from ?Torre spines?something? An actual sight That has the same footprint as a  red dot sight. It looks interesting, but I'd like to have a way to try it before committing a couple/few hundred. I'd be concerned about the performance at any kind of distance.


We use them at work for testing engines inside compartments with sound attenuation. They are helpful in this application.


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 19, 2017)

I think I would be worried about night blindness in both eyes over just one eye like you get with a scope.

Curious tho


----------

